# silstar crystal blue 10kg



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Been scared off the dropshot 10kg , so wondering about a silstar crystal blue 10kg 6,6 long

anygood?

craig


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

craig51063 said:


> Been scared off the dropshot 10kg................
> craig


Why?


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

rhino171 said:


> craig51063 said:
> 
> 
> > Been scared off the dropshot 10kg................
> ...


On another fishing site i got 3 responsers .2 refered to light spin sticks 1 refered to the 10 kg stick ..... broke 2 in 3 months at the second runner eventually the shop replaced it with a nother model ?????

ive used silstar before yes there cheap BUT they are nice reliable rods : 3 year warrenty on the blank: but istill havnt decided found a really nice rod at ottos yesturday ,a the name escapes me but it was really nice , good backbone ,fuji guides,$149 fibreglass and graphite construction .

cheers
craig


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

I have a Dropshot 15-37kg Jig Stick, and i've had is seriously loaded up with 65# braid with no issues!! I believe the first of the Dropshots that came out had a problem, but its been rectified. They seem like decent value to me.

Also the Silstars are very good too, i have two Crystal Power tips, and there excellent rods.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Craig,

I've got the 6'6" 10-15kg Silstar crystal blue which is tough and lighter than a full glass rod. Matched it to a Baitrunner 4500 for bait fishing.

Out of a yak I think it would be a bit too heavy for constant spinning.

What sort of reel do you want to match it up to?

For heavier spinning why not something like a 7' Okuma Trinus which is nice and light and rated at 7-12kg and cast weights of 18-35gm. Mine's matched up to a lighter Daiwa Advantage 3500. Nicely balanced combo.

Good luck with your decision.

Marty


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

DaftWullie said:


> Craig have a look at the Okuma Baidarka range as well - good rods at a good price.


yeah ide like to but i cant find them anywere .

i will be matching it up with a quality though inexpensive 4000 size reel something with a smooth drag and not to many bearings and capable of holdind 250 mtrs of 20 lb braid


----------



## Abner (Jul 26, 2008)

hI mATE
i have a few traverse X, crystal powertips,and crystal blue's including a 10kg version and have used it from the yak,
no probs,I like the rods and have built many, many, rods on all the silstar blanks over the years gone by. 
I prefer the rods from the yak as they are pretty hard to beat and have landed some nice fish with them.
99% of the rods are built on the backbone of the rod, they have a sensitive tip,they have plenty of grunt down low,
and they are cost effective.
I dont build rods anymore,and I dont sell them anymore,but I bought a rod the other day on special at ranger,Yep
it was a Silstar,and I have in excess of 70 rods,but it was for the yak,and I cant build one as cheap as what it cost.
If asked to recommend a rod for a yak,No hesitation.
Abner
Bob


----------

